# internet worked under installation but after reboot it broke

## morten

i'm a newbie and has decided to give gentoo a go, after having tried mandrake, redhat corel, suse, freebsd, sorcery debian and many others, debian was almost perfekt, but i like your "everything from source thing"

my problem is i installed gentoo and had no problems then i rebooted as supposed to and i tried to emerge lynx but it said connection refused, then i tried pinging my firewall (i am on 10.0.1.2 it's on 10.0.1.1) no problem, then i tried using ftp to get in contact with ftp.debian.org (the only one i can remember) i couldn't, it simply says connection refused i can't ping out on the internet because of my firewall  :Sad:  but it is connected because it finds the ip address and in windows (dual boot) i have no problems on accesing the internet.

p.s. my network card is a rtl8029 by the way there is 2 other nic's in the machine (a winbond and a realtek 8139)

thank you in advance

Morten

----------

## rac

I wasn't sure, because you didn't mention it in your post, but have you seen https://forums.gentoo.org/faq.php#3?  If none of that looks helpful still, come back.  We'll get it working.

----------

## morten

as i said in my post i was able to ping my firewall which is another computer standing in another room working through the same network card as the internet is supposed to. is there an different driver in the kernel for finding ip addresses and ping, than emerge and ftp? because if there isn't that part with having it compiled in should be okay  :Smile: 

----------

## rac

Sorry, I read your original post as saying that you had no trouble when using the card in windows.  Is the last line of /etc/conf.d/net set up with your gateway machine?  Could you have conflicting routes defined with your other NICs?  If you're getting "connection refused" rather than "unknown host", it sounds like more of a routing problem than a DNS problem.

----------

## morten

here it is don't hope there's to much word wrap  :Smile: 

# Copyright 1999-2002 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.4 2002/05/12 21:48:18 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

iface_eth0="10.0.1.2 broadcast 10.0.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth1="dhcp"

iface_eth2="dhcp"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

#iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

#gateway="eth0/10.0.1.1"

by the way i'm not actually jusing eth1 and eth2 for anything in linux, just jusing them as a switch when gaming in windows  :Smile: 

----------

## rac

Try uncommenting that last line: 

```
gateway="eth0/10.0.1.1"
```

...and bringing eth0 down and up: 

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

----------

## morten

i'll just reboot in to linux, try it and the get back to you

----------

## morten

it actually works now thankyou very, very much i'm sory that i asked you for a thing that i should have had discovered myself but anyway thank you

regards

morten

----------

